# Windows 7 Login Log?



## LostInComputing (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello

How could one view the the last few logins and time on the operating system (i'm admin). Is this possible? Thanks.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

more info, is there more than one account? are you looking to see the logins on your account?


----------



## LostInComputing (Dec 10, 2010)

Yea basically I just saw something suspicous when I got back from work today and I would like to see what the login times were for this account (admin) to see if any were while I was work.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

not sure if its possible, just needed to know before i looked around what i was looking for, check back in a bit..


----------



## LostInComputing (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks again. looking forward


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if it is just a stand alone desktop then no, there is no logs that comes in windows that will say whether or not someone has logged into the account. You can look into the event viewer and see in the security and application logs to see if there were activity during the times you are wondering about and you can do an advance search to see if any files were modified by the account during the period in question but you really have to know what exactly you are looking for. But as far as absolute proof - nope.


----------



## LostInComputing (Dec 10, 2010)

where is the security and application logs?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this a Vista Business or Ultimate OS? If so, you can enable this function in Group Policy.

Windows Key+R and type *gpedit.msc* and hit OK. Now navigate to: Computer Configuration>Administrative Templates>Windows Components>Windows Logon Options. On the right hand side double click on *Display information about previous logons during user logon* and set it to *Enabled*. By default it will be set to Not Configured.

This won't help in this particular situation, but may in the future as the logs will now be kept.



> where is the security and application logs?


These logs will be kept in your Event Viewer under Security and Application Logs. 

Windows Key+R and type *eventvwr.msc* and hit OK


----------

